# دورة في تكرير النفط الدرس الأول ...



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

أقدم لكم أخوتي الكرام الدرس الأول في الدورات الصيفية في دورة تكرير النفط وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ....

الملف في المرفقات ...

أنتظروا التكملة في الدروس القادمة وأي أقتراح أرجو أرساله في رسالة خاصة مع التقدير ...​


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (5 يوليو 2009)

واصل بنفس الأسلوب الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وننتظر مواضيعكم الهادفة لكي تزيد روح المشاركة وتزيد المعلومة .........


----------



## وضاحة (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

منور ة أختي وضاحة .......


----------



## ميس الحلوة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ......


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الفاضلة .....


----------



## farouq dabag (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم موضوع مميز فعلا وبارك الله فيكم لكن طلبي هو كتابتها يكون بحيث البرامج التوفرة لدينا يفتحها مثل
realplayer or adobe reader


----------



## pskrhsl (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووور يا عزيزي
واصل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الأفادة دوما ......


----------



## FAREEDUJS (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمساهمة واجمل التحيات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والله
أريد لو ممكن أن تقيموا دورة عن معالجة المياة Water Treatment
لأنها مهمة جدا وتفيد فى كل الصناعات وليست البتول فقط
وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف ألف شكر والله العظيم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## master 2010 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك لك فيما افدتنا به ومشكور .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي ونتمنى المزيد من المواضيع الجميله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...........


----------



## Nazarmahamed (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا ومشكور كتير


----------



## هيثم السوداني (7 ديسمبر 2009)

farouq dabag قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع مميز فعلا وبارك الله فيكم لكن طلبي هو كتابتها يكون بحيث البرامج التوفرة لدينا يفتحها مثل
> realplayer or adobe reader


مشكور في انتظار المزيد


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبي دايم دوووووووووووووم وتسلم


----------



## circlipss (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم موضوع مميز فعلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ميوتا (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيج وجزاج الله خير 
بس اريد
اسأل اني عندي مواضيع اريد انشرها اشلون


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

ميوتا قال:


> بارك الله فيج وجزاج الله خير
> بس اريد
> اسأل اني عندي مواضيع اريد انشرها اشلون



في البداية أني مهندس ولست مهندسة أما عن كيفية أضافة موضوع فيمكنك أختيار موضوع جديد في أعلى القسم وكتابة الموضوع الذي لديك وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## hazem basem (19 أغسطس 2010)

Nice


----------



## muhannadalali (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ً على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمد عزيزية (23 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير الى مهندس المحبة والى اعضاء المنتدى
زميلكم المهندس محمد عزيزية


----------



## ch.eng47 (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي بحث عن الاسفلت المؤكسد وارجو ان تفيدوني بعلوماتكم


----------



## سامان الساماني (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا كتير
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامةالاسد (11 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم حسن التوبي (25 أغسطس 2016)

احسنت مشكور
زكاة العلم تعليمه


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------

